# Need some help with a honda 300



## xbrute650x (Feb 10, 2011)

I am getting another 300 shortly, its a 2wd and I was wondering if a 350 rancher rear end or a 400 foreman rear end would work, I have both, but I wasnt sure if they would work.. Thanks in advance


----------



## honda maniac (Jun 17, 2010)

no they are geared diffrent but a 250 big red rear end will work why do u wana replace it


----------



## xbrute650x (Feb 10, 2011)

Because it went out, and I have heard that they aren't the best rear ends and I was going to save time by just going ahead and putting another on in it


----------



## atvaddict (Nov 25, 2009)

A 350 foreman or 250 big red will work with slight modification. People use these because they are less likely to let water and mud enter the rear end.


----------



## gotmuddy (Jul 15, 2011)

the big red/350foreman rear diffs have more support for the axle.


----------



## tored up (Jul 16, 2011)

when did you get a 95 300 with zillas thats like mine


----------



## xbrute650x (Feb 10, 2011)

I have had it, and it was a typo there not 27's they are 28's


----------



## JPs300 (Mar 23, 2011)

The 350 rancher diff is geared close to the stock 300 and would be ok, but you will need the complete axle/housing and I have no idea on how simple of a swap it would be. 

The 250 big red and 350 foreman rears are a pretty simple swap, as the diff it self bolts up just like stock. The only fab work is to weld a tab on for the right side of the swing arm to bolt to.


----------

